
Hydrogen turned into metal in stunning act of alchemy - eruditely
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/hydrogen-metal-revolution-technology-space-rockets-superconductor-harvard-university-a7548221.html
======
xupybd
Does anyone know if it is meta-stable, or is that just where the research is
heading?

~~~
rsfern
Looks like it'll be a few months before we know if it's metastable at ambient
pressure; they're planning to do the pressure release experiments at one of
the national labs [0].

Here's the preprint [1] of the Science paper [2], and the HN discussion [3].

[0]: [http://harvardmagazine.com/2017/01/metallic-
hydrogenhttp://h...](http://harvardmagazine.com/2017/01/metallic-
hydrogenhttp://harvardmagazine.com/2017/01/metallic-hydrogen)

[1]:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1610.01634https://arxiv.org/abs/1610.0...](https://arxiv.org/abs/1610.01634https://arxiv.org/abs/1610.01634)

[2]:
[http://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2017/01/25/scien...](http://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2017/01/25/science.aal1579http://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2017/01/25/science.aal1579)

[3]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12875868https://news.yc...](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12875868https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12875868)

